
Monsanto must pay couple $2bn in largest verdict yet over cancer claims - colinramsay
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/may/13/monsanto-cancer-trial-bayer-roundup-couple
======
lukevdp
Does anybody have insight into how the payout figures are determined in a case
like this?

------
gonvaled
The "independent' American justice going after European companies.

